# Help! Itchy fish!



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

My 8 inch male bumblebee cichlid has recently been slamming himself into rocks and his filter. He is in a 75 gallon tank. I have treated him with seachem paraguard and api general cure with no results. The levels in the tank are okay, ammonia at 0. The tank also has an air stone to help oxygenate. Please help my lunatic fish before he hurts himself!


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Is he slamming into things head first or with the edges of his body? If head first then he's disoriented. Otherwise, he may be itching.

Is the light too bright? What's the nitrate and nitrite reading? Is something scaring him?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

He is head first and with his body. The light is not too bright and is monitored. The nitrate is low because of me just doing a water change. Nitrite is at 0. He is the alpha in the tank so is not being scared or bullied. Several more fish have started doing it.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Seems like nitrite poisoning but you say nitrite is zero.

Does your water have a high heavy metal content that's not compatible with your fish? You may need to run it through an ro/di unit and add back some elements.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Checked the metals and everything is normal. My LFS suggested removing carbon from my filter along with the foam pads and bio foam. They said to then treat again with PraziPro. I am going to try that. Will post results. Thanks for your help.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Ok, hit rock bottom. Ropefish just died, fish are breathing super heavy. Treatment hasn't worked. Their poop is white. Still flashing. I need help fast! Tested my gh and kh, they are fine. Everything is fine except ph, which is lower than usual. I put a second air stone in to hopefully add oxygen. Please help!!!!!!


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

Oh, they are also not eating and breathing from the top of the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It still sounds like nitrite poisoning. Will you post your nitrite test results?

Air stones don't add much oxygen. Can you lower your water level so the filter return drops two inches making more splashing?


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

My nitrite is at 0. I will post a video. Will try to lower water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK what is killing your fish, but at least hopefully make sure it is not oxygenation.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

Have you tried adding Seachem Prime to the water? It will detoxify ammonia and nitrite. It could be that your test kit is malfunctioning. I would keep doing 30% daily water changes until fish health improves.


----------



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

I already use seachem prime. My test kit is new so no it is not nitrate, nitrite, or ammonia.


----------



## Nick.B (Jan 13, 2020)

> Have you tried adding Seachem Prime to the water? It will detoxify ammonia and nitrite


Just for the record.

Seachem prime will not detoxify Ammonia nitrite, and nitrate, Prime will bind ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate for 24-48 hours. At which point, if they are still present, they will be released back into the water.

By still present Seachem means not removed by plants, beneficial bacteria or a water change.


----------

